
Bird Counting 101 (2012) - Thevet
https://ebird.org/news/counting-101/
======
simosx
You can also use software to count birds, [https://blog.simos.info/how-to-
count-the-population-of-flock...](https://blog.simos.info/how-to-count-the-
population-of-flocks-of-birds-using-software/)

(disclaimer: I wrote the tutorial from a post I found on the Internet. That
source post is now gone)

~~~
pks016
Thanks. Will try.Previously I have used ImageJ for counting cells.

------
jason_slack
As one of the original eBird developers I am happy to see all the progress it
has made over the years. The Ornithology Lab at Cornell is doing some great
work helping folks understand the roll birds play in our ecosystem.

